# new to the blue water game



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*New to the Game* 
Im new to blue water fishing..usually just bottom and spear fish..I have a mess of skipjack/ladyfish would they be good for trolling for big king and/or wahoo?

How would you rig such a bait? 

Thinking about doing some trolling/drift fishing..king wahoo dolphin..maybe Friday.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd cut the Skipjack into strips mimicking feathers and run a skirt on the Ladyfish.
Kingfish are easy either a floating live/dead bait, or trolling a Stretch 18/25/30, Rapala or another clone. You can also catch the Hooters on artificals as well, or Ballyhoo on a planer.

Good luck!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Dawgonit..thats what I was thinking..I guess a Hooter is a Wahoo? LOL
call me a laymen...


----------

